# Fringe?



## generaltso (Nov 4, 2003)

I've heard reports that Fringe was new last night. Did anyone successfully record it?


----------



## tewcewl (Dec 18, 2004)

Mine completely missed it. Argh! How did this happen?


----------



## wolskinj (Aug 13, 2008)

Fox's website posted that Bones and Fringe would be new since there was no Game 7. I checked TiVo's online guide around 7:00 PM ET and it was still showing Game 7 on Fox. I had to do manual recordings of both.


----------



## generaltso (Nov 4, 2003)

I wish somebody had posted a heads-up here. Oh well.


----------



## Church AV Guy (Jan 19, 2005)

the other thread, FOX SHOWS ON THURSDAY" was a heads-up, and reported all of this, with appropriate warnings of the game being listed even though the shows were on, etc.


----------



## xdreamwalker (Jul 13, 2005)

Nope, I missed it. I did watch it on Hulu today though.


----------



## mhaithaca (Nov 24, 2005)

generaltso said:


> I wish somebody had posted a heads-up here. Oh well.


I think there was a post here the other day warning that IF there was no Game 7, FOX had said there would be new episodes. Having seen that, I refreshed my TiVo program data a few times until it saw last night's schedule change.

MHA


----------



## Hercules67 (Dec 8, 2007)

I was traveling and missed it also.

Sigh...

I guess, I'll have to catch it online.


----------



## johnny99 (Nov 10, 2008)

See this thread: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=436619


----------



## generaltso (Nov 4, 2003)

Church AV Guy said:


> the other thread, FOX SHOWS ON THURSDAY" was a heads-up, and reported all of this, with appropriate warnings of the game being listed even though the shows were on, etc.


You're right, it was posted there. I guess it didn't catch my attention without the program names in the title. My bad.


----------



## Church AV Guy (Jan 19, 2005)

generaltso said:


> You're right, it was posted there. I guess it didn't catch my attention without the program names in the title. My bad.


Knowing the information was posted is not much comfort though since, as you said, you missed the programs.

Sigh...


----------



## Hercules67 (Dec 8, 2007)

FOX should do something nice, like re-air the episodes on Saturday....

Bums...


----------



## generaltso (Nov 4, 2003)

Church AV Guy said:


> Knowing the information was posted is not much comfort though since, as you said, you missed the programs.
> 
> Sigh...


True enough. I guess I'll have to get it elsewhere.


----------



## smallwonder (Jun 13, 2001)

My DVR recorded it and the listing says Fringe. I have Verizon FiOS so I'm not sure why their guide here in Metro DC was updated and Tivo's wasn't.


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

Tivo's was updated, but only if your Tivo connected after the update had been made Thursday afternoon. I forced a connection around 5pm and picked up the change. If I hadn't done that I'd have missed it because my Tivo connected early Thursday morning and wasn't to do so again until Friday.


----------



## smallwonder (Jun 13, 2001)

Oops! Sorry. Yes, I forgot about that aspect of the Tivo. (It's been a while since I switched service providers.)


----------



## Worf (Sep 15, 2000)

Yeah, I guess most people missed it - I too didn't read a topic entitled "Fox on Thursday" after all, with TiVo, I don't know when a show comes on anymore.

I guess that's one way networks and stations can screw with DVRs still, though not too much because it's a surefire way to kill all ratings for a show. Many a show has been cancelled because no one can find it on at a regular time - keeps moving in the schedule.

I wonder if the Fringe episode was filler because most people would probably miss it?


----------



## lambertman (Dec 21, 2002)

My cable DVR always had the non-baseball programming listed for each night and changed those listings to baseball once it was known there would be games 5 and 6. Looks like TiVo's not always the most intuitive option.


----------



## vegaspl (Feb 20, 2001)

generaltso said:


> I've heard reports that Fringe was new last night. Did anyone successfully record it?


I have both TiVo DVR's AND Directv DVR's. The Diectv DVR's all showed the correct listing for Fringe.


----------



## pcguru83 (Jan 18, 2005)

vegaspl said:


> I have both TiVo DVR's AND Directv DVR's. The Diectv DVR's all showed the correct listing for Fringe.


I can confirm that my DirecTiVo device picked it up too. Seems the guide data for DirecTiVos and DirecTV devices updates more often.


----------



## cogx (Sep 23, 2006)

Fringe already has low enough ratings, it sure doesn't need our DVRs missing recording it due to guide data "confusion". I checked with a friend who has a cable service DVR and Fringe recorded just fine. How embarrassing, given that we are suppose to have the top-of-the-line DVR in the industry.


----------



## HTH (Aug 28, 2000)

I had intended to record The Office on my Mac, but when I saw Fringe was new and imminent, I set my Mac to record it instead and let The Office record in SD on another TiVo.

But Fox had a Broadcast Flag set to "Copy Once" on the showing (presumably because MLB wanted it if it was airing) and the final recording wouldn't play.

I ended up watching it and Bones from Fox's website today.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

cogx said:


> Fringe already has low enough ratings, it sure doesn't need our DVRs missing recording it due to guide data "confusion". I checked with a friend who has a cable service DVR and Fringe recorded just fine. How embarrassing, given that we are suppose to have the top-of-the-line DVR in the industry.


I thought it was EXTREMELY dumb of Fox (big surprise) that they aired new eps when it wasn't certain they would until less than 24 hours before hand. The only reason they did is because of November sweeps.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

cogx said:


> Fringe already has low enough ratings, it sure doesn't need our DVRs missing recording it due to guide data "confusion". I checked with a friend who has a cable service DVR and Fringe recorded just fine. How embarrassing, given that we are suppose to have the top-of-the-line DVR in the industry.


One advantage cable providers have is a full-time direct connection to the cable box. TiVo can't do that.


----------



## Worf (Sep 15, 2000)

I guess that may be a future TiVo update... continuous guide data updates if you're on broadband.


----------



## tivogurl (Dec 16, 2004)

Bierboy said:


> I thought it was EXTREMELY dumb of Fox (big surprise) that they aired new eps when it wasn't certain they would until less than 24 hours before hand. The only reason they did is because of November sweeps.


The average person is far less aware of schedule updates than we are. Why would Fox expect ratings worthy of a sweeps month with less than 24 hours notice to the viewing public?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

tivogurl said:


> The average person is far less aware of schedule updates than we are. Why would Fox expect ratings worthy of a sweeps month with less than 24 hours notice to the viewing public?


But the average person is probably also far less aware of whether there's a new episode this week, and would tune in at the time of their usual shows habitually (or check the newspaper listings in the morning, or whatever).


----------



## omnibus (Sep 25, 2001)

A quick review of the ep: "AWESOME"


----------



## m_jonis (Jan 3, 2002)

I think it can be purchased from Amazon as well in HD if you missed it.

Yes, Hulu and abc.com are "free" but you can only watch on your PC without resorting to a lot of tricks to capture and put on your Tivo.


----------



## sinanju (Jan 3, 2005)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> But the average person is probably also far less aware of whether there's a new episode this week, and would tune in at the time of their usual shows habitually (or check the newspaper listings in the morning, or whatever).


Well, apparently that didn't happen reliably... the numbers were off by a third from the previous episode and the show's lowest ever.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Fringe_episodes


----------



## sender_name (Feb 12, 2005)

Ha...I was just doing a marathon of Fringe and realized I was missing the Nov 5th episode and was going crazy trying to figure out what had priority over it on the Series 3HD...Nice to come here and get the answer for my sanity...game 7 in the guide...fox airs the show before my tivo updates...
ahhh...I love getting the answer 

And as was said they should have aired it Sat night


----------

